# Taking flywheel off a top mounted 3.5 Briggs & Stratton



## Tito462037 (May 6, 2007)

I have a rototiller that I cannot get to start. I have changed gas, bought a new spark plug, changed oil. I cannot get the flywheel off. It is a top-mount flywheel and do not see any bolts or anyway to get it off. I tried to pry it a bit, but didn't want to damage it. If anyone has any help, we would sure appreciate it.


----------



## Petebre (Apr 9, 2007)

To remove the starter clutch requires special starter clutch wrench.
How old is this engine? 
Give more information Model #
Are yoy sure you need to pull the flywheel ?
Do you get a good blue spark when you remove the plug leave it connected and lay it on the head and crank the engine?


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Yes, you probably want the flywheel off to clean the points and condensers. Do you get spark already? If you did then there is no need. To get the flywheel off, like Petebre said, you need a starter clutch remover, which can be around $15 on ebay. After getting that off you can pry the flywheel off.


----------



## Petebre (Apr 9, 2007)

Tito Try this before you waste time taking things apart.
Remove the air filter pour about a spoon of gas in carburetor crank it, If it tries to start and runs a few seconds you probably have a carburetor problem.

If this engine was running last year and you just stored it without emptying the gas in tank, more than likely you will need to clean the carburetor.

Something else you may try if you can get it to run.
After it starts quickly put your hand on the area where you poured the gas to prime. This will cause it to suck gas through the carburetor and if you are lucky this may solve the problem. I always try this and sometimes it works.


----------



## parttime (Apr 18, 2006)

.

Something else you may try if you can get it to run.
After it starts quickly put your hand on the area where you poured the gas to prime. This will cause it to suck gas through the carburetor and if you are lucky this may solve the problem. I always try this and sometimes it works.[/QUOTE]

just make sure you have first-aid kit handy, if it back fires could be a nice round burn on your hand. I'm speaking from experience. good luck


----------



## Tito462037 (May 6, 2007)

Thank you for replies. I am not getting anyspark so will get a clutch removal wrench. If I have further problems, I may be back on. I did get model#92902, type 1291-01 and code 7209284. Thanks again.


----------



## Tito462037 (May 6, 2007)

thank you for info. Very helpful, know what tool I need now. Do not any spark, so do need to take flywheel off. Thanx again.


----------



## Petebre (Apr 9, 2007)

Starter clutch wrench part # 19114 
You may also need a flywheel puller part # 19069

If this is just a one time thing you could try this,
Replace the screws that were holding the screen take a wood block ¾” square about 6” long and use to loosen Starter clutch 
Tap lightly with small hammer two or three taps , rotate to next lug (I have removed many with this method)
Also you can try to place a prize bar between flywheel and housing prize while taping the end of shaft. Be careful not to damage end of shaft, use a hard piece of wood or any soft metal 
between shaft and hammer.
If your flywheel key has any damage replace it.
Gap on points should be .020 (if the points have a chalk like coating just scrape this off will sometimes fix the problem but do check the clearance. 
Armature air gap .006 to .010 

If you can complete all the above put everything back together 
Just barley tighten the starter clutch finger tight leave the sparkplug out and see if you have a good blue spark. If you have fire then go back and tighten starter clutch same way as you removed it.


----------

